# Swap: Tom Simpson book for any good read



## colcazal (13 May 2009)

Swap. Tom Simpson "Put me back on the bike" for any decent Cycling books. (Except Lance books, read them!)

thanks,

Colcazal


----------



## BIGSESAL (13 May 2009)

Michael Hutchinson - 'The Hour'?


----------



## colcazal (13 May 2009)

Aye. That'll do nicely Sir! Pm me your details and I will sort out postage.

Cheers,
Col


----------



## BIGSESAL (13 May 2009)

Hmm I appear to be unable to find the book in my tip of a room. If drop you a pm if a find it. Sorry.


----------



## colcazal (13 May 2009)

No sweat!


----------

